
Serverless Framework – Now, Full Lifecycle - ac360
https://serverless.com/blog/serverless-now-full-lifecycle/
======
ac360
A full video overview of everything that's now included in the Serverless
Framework can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nf0ui3qP2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nf0ui3qP2E)

------
alexeygolev
I’m a bit confused about what is free and what is not

